# Lizards > Chameleons >  Male Sambava Picture Update! Again... :)

## PrettyInInk87

Here is my little guy at 11 months... Took these today and was impressed by his colors.  :Smile: 






and then an outside picture... As you can see, he was not having it, lol! I took him in right away.

----------


## llovelace

I like him  :Smile:

----------


## JayyPastel24

I love chamss ! Their just soo hard to keep I really like the last pic, they look back with that weired eye ball thing, such a cool defense mechanism  :Good Job:

----------


## ahunt037

whatever kind of cham this is i need one is this a special kind of morph or wat? idk im still learning bout chams before i get mine and i like this ones colors

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> I like him


 :Very Happy: 




> I love chamss ! Their just soo hard to keep I really like the last pic, they look back with that weired eye ball thing, such a cool defense mechanism


They actually are not very hard to keep... People make it out to be something impossible when it really isn't. I think it's to scare people straight and seperate the ones who REALLY want one and the ones who just think they are cool and not really care. Don't know if that makes sense... I encourage people to get Chameleons as long as they are willing to dedicate a bit more time than you would a snake (most) or tarantula... If you ever have any questions on their care, diet, lighting, and enclosure, don't hesitate to ask.

I love their eye ball thing too! I love when I try and sneak behind him and then I see an eyeball roll back and catch me. They can literally have eyes behind their heads. Also, you cannot deny that the way they catch their prey and eat is totally awesome.  :Very Happy: 




> whatever kind of cham this is i need one is this a special kind of morph or wat? idk im still learning bout chams before i get mine and i like this ones colors


As far as I know there are no morphs in Chameleons... What I have is a male Panther Chameleon and his locale is Sambava. Locale is where the certain species of Cham is found. Each locale has it's own specific color variation and barring (some can be slightly different). Panther Chams are the most colorful chameleon out there and have the widest variety of colors. If you really are considering getting a Chameleon please do not hesitate to ask questions!  :Very Happy:  I highly reccommend Chameleonforums.com, they got me started after losing my first Panther Chameleon  :Sad:  It's a great way to get you started and get all of the info. you need, great people!  :Very Happy:

----------

_ahunt037_ (07-06-2011)

----------


## PrettyInInk87

Also, if you want to get an idea of different locals and the differences google images on Nosy Be, Ambilobe, Ambanja, Sambava, Tamatave, and Ankaramy, just a few locales of Panther Chameleons.  :Smile:

----------

_ahunt037_ (07-06-2011)

----------


## ahunt037

> Also, if you want to get an idea of different locals and the differences google images on Nosy Be, Ambilobe, Ambanja, Sambava, Tamatave, and Ankaramy, just a few locales of Panther Chameleons.


awesome well im a member over there already have already asked wat i should get as a beginner and i think im going with panther and so far i like the nosy be and the Sambava mainly cuz of the blues and greens and also cuz those 2 seem like the easiest to pronounce lol

----------


## reptile65

Very nice cham! I used to have a veiled and I sure do miss him. 

As far as morphs, the only actual morph I know of in chameleons is the translucent veiled. Kinda weird looking if you ask me...

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> awesome well im a member over there already have already asked wat i should get as a beginner and i think im going with panther and so far i like the nosy be and the Sambava mainly cuz of the blues and greens and also cuz those 2 seem like the easiest to pronounce lol


Oh awesome, welcome to the Chamforums family.  :Very Happy:  I have a Sambava and of course I think they are beautiful.  :Smile: 




> Very nice cham! I used to have a veiled and I sure do miss him. 
> 
> As far as morphs, the only actual morph I know of in chameleons is the translucent veiled. Kinda weird looking if you ask me...


Thank you!

Yeah I forgot about those! I don't exactly like them myself, they just look sick and creepy looking. Lots of people find them to be unique and cool though. 
What happened to your Veild?

----------


## reptile65

> Thank you!
> 
> Yeah I forgot about those! I don't exactly like them myself, they just look sick and creepy looking. Lots of people find them to be unique and cool though. 
> What happened to your Veild?


Yeah I kinda agree. I think the normal veileds are much prettier. 

Well, when I went off to college, my dad started taking care of all my reptiles. He works all day so he wasn't there to mist/feed my cham when he really needed it. Unfortunately, Yoshi (that was his name) started to decline in health after a while. I just decided that it really wasn't fair for him to be in that situation, so I gave him to a local reptile rescue to give him a better chance at getting back to health. It was a hard decision, but I know it was better for him. Sorry for the long-winded response, haha.

----------

